# CI Itaca - anyone got any first hand experience?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I've just noticed one of these going through ebay at the moment (220160731140) - looks like an improved version of a Romahome.
Would be interested to hear from anyone who knows anything about them.
Thanks


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

A very very long time after the question was aksed, but in case anyone else wants to know in the future...

Yes, we've had a CI Itaca for the last 4 years. It's a great little van. The similarity to a Romahome is that it's built on a "small" van (a Fiat Scudo base). I believe it is more similar to a Nu-Venture Rio or Sand in that it has a bathroom with shower, which many of the Romahomes don't have - it's also full height inside, which some of the Romahomes aren't I believe. 

It's very well insulated and warm (we've stayed away in the snow in it), the bed is a transverse double, not suitable for really big people. It has a two-burner hob and a Smev grill and a big fresh water tank, which unfortunately takes all the room under one sofa. Storage is adequate if you're careful, with seven roof lockers, two cupboards, two drawers and a cupboard in the bathroom, but if you've come from a bigger van it takes a bit of practice to fit everything in.

It's very economical to drive, however visibility is not the best - the mirrors aren't up to the job and there are rather a lot of blind spots. 

We're about to return to a van conversion. The Itaca has been great and we've had some wonderful holidays in it, but I wouldn't buy another van on a small base vehicle.

-H


----------



## HiDeHi (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi we are looking at getting an Itaca after all this cova lark. 

But due to our med probs at night we need to sleep on single beds not a double.
We are both short me being the tallest at 5ft 5 .
So is that a can do?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a very old thread HiDeHi.

Looking at this page there are 2 singles made from the side benches and the folded front seats - I imagine they'd be plenty long enough for your height.

https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Cars/Ci-itaca-2020423694930539/posts/


----------

